# Classic Bicycle News



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 11, 2012)

March/april was the last issue i received.Has any one else have this problem.


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 11, 2012)

Gene-

We got way backed up with several issues not directly related to the newsletter and are feverishly trying to finish May/June and July/August's issue as I type. We hope to have both issues out within the next 2 weeks. 

Sorry for the delay and appreciate everybody's support.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 11, 2012)

sm2501 said:


> Gene-
> 
> We got way backed up with several issues not directly related to the newsletter and are feverishly trying to finish May/June and July/August's issue as I type. We hope to have both issues out within the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Sorry for the delay and appreciate everybody's support.




O.K. I can live with that.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that. I'm looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## Classicriders (Aug 19, 2012)

I just wrapped up the May/June issue and must say, it is packed with some good stuff!  I am now wrapping up the July/August issue and it is fantastic as well.  Both issues will be printed and shipped out together by the end of August, possibly a little sooner, but definitely not later.  the Sept/Oct issue is already in the works as well, so we are getting back on track!  Just had a slew of "real life" issues set us back a bit, but we are looking better than ever and have some very nice issues on the works.  Can't thank our loyal subscribers enough for your support!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 19, 2012)

It's always worth the wait. And it's the best thing the hobby has, next too the CABE.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2012)

catfish said:


> It's always worth the wait. And it's the best thing the hobby has, next too the CABE.




If sucking up gets a free subscription next year then I'm with Catfish! Seriously a great pub and can't wait to get mine. As a side note I know its a lot more of a PIA but I'm also a stamp collector and liked when they were mailed with stamps instead of a meter. V/r Shawn


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 28, 2012)

Still no Classic Bicycle News.


----------



## Bent Rim (Aug 28, 2012)

*Classic Bicycle News subscription*

Is the 2011 subscription form on the www a current one or is there a 2012-2013 form to download, fill out and mail in?

I see where I can purchase the 2009-2011 issues as an option, but I would like to start out with current issues.


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 28, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> Still no Classic Bicycle News.




2 issues at the printers as I type, should be in mailboxes in 2 weeks. 

Sorry for the delay, but we think you'll enjoy these upcoming issues.


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 28, 2012)

Bent Rim said:


> Is the 2011 subscription form on the www a current one or is there a 2012-2013 form to download, fill out and mail in?
> 
> I see where I can purchase the 2009-2011 issues as an option, but I would like to start out with current issues.




Subscribe here-

http://classicbicyclenews.com/subscribe.html

We'll send you the first issues for the year, and then the remaining for this year as they are published.


----------



## Bent Rim (Aug 28, 2012)

sm2501 said:


> Subscribe here-
> 
> http://classicbicyclenews.com/subscribe.html
> 
> We'll send you the first issues for the year, and then the remaining for this year as they are published.




Subscription ordered via Buy it Now.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 28, 2012)

*There Must Not Be Much News*

Eight pages mimeographed with four pages of ads.

Not impressed. Calling 'em as I sees 'em.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 28, 2012)

not much shade under a sapling... You gotta support it while it's small for it to grow.


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 29, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> not much shade under a sapling... You gotta support it while it's small for it to grow.




I agree with you.


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 4, 2012)

*late news*

late news ,has any one received the 2 late letters yet
or did they mean the middle of or the end of august 2013 .
have not seen mine yet .


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 5, 2012)

I was kind of wondering the same thing. I haven't received mine yet either. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Sep 5, 2012)

Still checking the mailbox everyday. Not there yet.


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 5, 2012)

The 2 newsletters are at the printers. As I mentioned on 8/28, they will be in the mailed in the next 2 weeks. That was a week ago, and still expect to have them to the Post Office by next week. 

Again, sorry for the tardiness, but we'll get back on track.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm glad to report that May/June and July/August issue's went into yesterdays mail. 

We apologize for the delay, and hope that we can stay on tract from here on out. We expect to mail out September/October in mid October. 

We appreciate all the support and hope you enjoy the newsletters.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 15, 2012)

Got mine today!!!


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 17, 2012)

I got mine today. Thanks!


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 17, 2012)

Still waiting....


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 17, 2012)

Newsletters are starting to arrive to homes...all mailed at the same time...you'll see yours soon!


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 17, 2012)

New subscriber last week & received all 4 January-August issues today.  I have read all 4 issues tonight & loved every minute of it.  Great articles & great bikes.   Now I'm looking forward to issue #5.  Thanks for a GREAT publication I didn't know about until I saw this thread & subscribed. - Gary


----------



## bike (Sep 17, 2012)

*Hey*

Lets try to relax and understand this is a HOBBY and folks have real life issues to deal with in this economy.... YOU WILL GET IT!!!! Please hang on- these are great guys adding to your screen view of the hobby- you do not have to get out and get wet to find great info!!!!!!!!
Years ago you would NEVER have been privy to this info...

-paul genaro


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd like to take this opportunity, now that the issues are arriving, to let everyone know that Scott has been very willing to let us write articles for the CBN. If you think you have the writing skills and knowledge, try your hand. this magazine will stay small as long as there is a lack of good articles.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 18, 2012)

What is the interest in having "feel good" stories added. Like the history of a find to include the original owners experience of the purchase and the buyers experience of getting the bike?
Hope to get my overdue issues.
Finally, I can imagine the compiling and editors effort to complete and issue the issues is a pain staking endeavor. I appreciate all that goes into this publication. More pages is better for sure.
So everyone should contribute some how.
I wonder if my mailman kept my issues. I need to question him....lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2012)

GOT IT!

 Issues 3&4 arrived today. 

 I loved the Huffman built, Firestone Air-Flex article.  

 It was so well written, that it made me feel like I knew the guy who wrote it.


P.S. Fabulous, bike!


----------



## looneymatthew (Sep 19, 2012)

*there you go larmo.*

help them out with a killer story/news! i know you got the writing skills. 







UOTE=37fleetwood;173838]I'd like to take this opportunity, now that the issues are arriving, to let everyone know that Scott has been very willing to let us write articles for the CBN. If you think you have the writing skills and knowledge, try your hand. this magazine will stay small as long as there is a lack of good articles.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm hoping I get mine by this weekend? V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 19, 2012)

Me too!!!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 19, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> GOT IT!
> 
> Issues 3&4 arrived today.
> 
> ...




I think I'm going to be sick...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 21, 2012)

*9/8/2012 classic bike news!!!!!!!!!!*

9/21/12
The issues went out on 9/8/12 and
I have not received them yet!
Rumor has it that they went out *bulk mail*!!!!!!!
I CAN'T BELIEVE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 21, 2012)

Bulk mail is interesting. It's been 2 weeks as of today and not everybody has received them. A friend on the west coast received his Tuesday. A friend in Michigan received his yesterday. A friend in Ft Worth (10 miles away) received his yesterday. Crazy schedule.

I have to apologize again for the delay in these issues. We feel as though we are back on track and are finishing up the next issue.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 21, 2012)

Received mine yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 21, 2012)

sm2501 said:


> Bulk mail is interesting. It's been 2 weeks as of today and not everybody has received them. A friend on the west coast received his Tuesday. A friend in Michigan received his yesterday. A friend in Ft Worth (10 miles away) received his yesterday. Crazy schedule.
> 
> I have to apologize again for the delay in these issues. We feel as though we are back on track and are finishing up the next issue.




Got mine here in new jersey this morning


----------



## Classicriders (Sep 23, 2012)

This was our first time using bulk mail, so there was a learning curve there in that we had no idea as to how long delivery would actually take.  We will take this into account in the future of course.  Bulk mailing is something we decided to do in order to keep our annual subscription at $25.00.  We started four years ago at $25 and are still there!  In this day and age of higher prices for just about everything, we are standing pat.  
Tremendous thanks to our loyal subscribers for their subscriptions, pics, articles, and stories!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 23, 2012)

I RECEIVED M Y Classic Bicycle News SATURDAY 9/22/12.
FENDER DOCTOR
AMEN!


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Sep 23, 2012)

Got mine!!


----------



## jd56 (Sep 25, 2012)

Got mine yesterday.
Hope to see an issue in the near future on the "Spaceliner" styled bikes. We have some serious Middlewieght collectors that I'm sure would be willing to contribute. 
The two issues I just got have great pictures and the articles were interesting. 

Thanks for the hard work. 
The more that we all contribute will hopefully give the Bicycle News more pages of articles. So lets send the editors what we can.
I plan to.

JD


----------

